# H. Upmann Magnum 46



## zabal (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi , 

What are your opinions on H. Upmann Magnum 46.
I can buy 3 of them in 59$ aged for 9 years . I never smoke aged cigar and it might be a good start . 
Just to make sure in the website the healine is "H. Upmann Magnum 46 TUBOS pack of 3 cigars (AGED GLA NOV08 )"

What does it means GLA ?


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

CC discussion needs to take place in the Habanos section of the forum. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## zabal (Apr 9, 2016)

I have only 35 posts


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Here it is again folks.....for all of ya'll that might have missed it in the past

On The Eight Day God Created The H. Upmann Mag 46... It Is So Good He Had To Rest A Day

That is my opinion on the 46 mag. I can say the price seems high but buying aged smokes from the vendor is out of my league. My opinion, you know what everyone says about opinions, there are still 46 Mags with a LUB14 code available that is about as good of a cigar as there ever was for less than half what you are paying for those. I can't believe they could be that much better for the price.

P.S GLA is the factory code


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

zabal said:


> I have only 35 posts


You might want to edit your post and remove any CC mention from it before the mods come in. Sorry you only have 35 posts but rules are rules. Try interacting with us more and your post count will go up in no time, you'll have 100 before you know it.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

No entitlements here, bud.
I'm sure you'll get a PM from upstairs.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I moved it as a one time courtesy, so the op will be able to view the answers. However he will not be able to participate in the conversation until the min post count has been reached.

Again, to all members, read and respect the rules. 
Thanks,
Dino
@zabal...pm sent

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

@zabal ............You got a long Long LONG way to go before enter the "Wrong Forum Dumb-ass" level I am on. I am the Obey One Kanobe of Wrong Forum writes...I have Zen... Just call me Master if you will. I still have the marks from the Spanks I have gotten....


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ranger0282 said:


> @zabal ............You got a long Long LONG way to go before enter the "Wrong Forum Dumb-ass" level I am on. I am the Obey One Kanobe of Wrong Forum writes...I have Zen... Just call me Master if you will. I still have the marks from the Spanks I have gotten....


Hope you're not looking for an argument..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

zabal said:


> Hi ,
> 
> What are your opinions on H. Upmann Magnum 46.
> I can buy 3 of them in 59$ aged for 9 years . I never smoke aged cigar and it might be a good start .
> ...


GLA is the factory code, Googling your headline the site comes up. The man who runs it is a liar and a cheat. His name is Richard, but many call him Dick.:vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> GLA is the factory code, Googling your headline the site comes up. The man who runs it is a liar and a cheat. His name is Richard, but many call him Dick.:vs_laugh:


You can believe Tony he doesn't speak ill of anyone, without a good reason.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I would get 100 posts, become a respected member here, and spend some time in the Habanos forum.

I bet you would find some better cigars to invest in.

Personally, I would suggest purchasing regular production cigars with recent production before a 3 pack of "vintage".

But it's your money, not mine...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I know you can't answer on the thread. You've heard from, @bpegler and @TonyBrooklyn , two guys I trust to the nth degree when it comes to cigars from the isom and their sellers. If there's any question left in your mind. Which there shouldn't be. Pm me and I'll get answers.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

